# First Beer I've Ever Tipped Down The Sink



## andreic (17/4/06)

OK,

I've read a lot of posts where people talk about beers that were so bad they tipped them down the sink. I've been silently thinking to myself "beer snob - beer is beer, some are just better than others, I would never tip one out". Well, a mate left a carlton "pure blond" over from the other night and I thought "why not, lets give it a try". First sip was bad, real bad... better have another sip - still real bad... come on, its still a beer... third sip... aaaaaarrrgggghhhhh yuck, yuck, yuck... down the sink she goes! I guess I'm now a "beer snob". I now proclaim this the worst beer I have ever tasted! I'm not good at describing tastes, but something made it feel like pastry on the tongue and it had a real sweet, sickly taste. At least I know I didn't consume too many calories!

Just thought I'd share that with you. Am now replacing that taste with a homebrew pale ale...

Andrei


----------



## petesbrew (5/5/06)

Geez, I didn't think pure blonde was that bad!

I have to say Carlton Stirling is one of the worst. Had about 3 slabs left over from my 30th a few years ago. Took a loooooooong time to drink it, and even then, half the bottle went down the sink in disgust....


----------



## Lukes (5/5/06)

:blink: 

Andreic, 
I have not tried it but I reckon it will be the same as the rest.
If it is that bad how did it win an award at the the beer world cup ??
>>
Winners 2006
Category: 31 American-Style Low-Carbohydrate Light Lager - 5 Entries
Gold: Egils Lite, The Brewery Egill Skallagrimsson Ltd., Reykjavik, Iceland
Silver: Pure Blonde, Foster's Australia, Abbotsford, Australia
Bronze: Cobra Lower Cal Lower Carb, Cobra Beer Ltd., London, England
>>

Luke


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (5/5/06)

It could be like having a good house in a bad street!

I threw a pilsner urquell down the sink recently - and then on realised it was out of date by a couple of months. Should have known better when they had it for $2-20 a stubby.

Took it back and was told 'I didnt know beer could go out of date'.


----------



## Jazzafish (5/5/06)

It is possible it was light struck from the clear glass bottle?

I'm not all that big on it, but some friends like it... it is what it is I guess.

Don't know about the "double hop" idea... guess my additions are a bit bigger!


----------



## Buff (5/5/06)

My brother gave me a 'Blonde' the other day. I had heard good raps about it, but, after trying it, I thought if tasted a bit like the old tooheys 2.2. Yep, crap. One beer left me bloated. And that aint good...


----------



## MVZOOM (5/5/06)

Geepers, I really didn't think it was that bad?!


----------



## PostModern (5/5/06)

I tried it once (out of politeness when a guest offered me one from the six-pack he'd brought over). Managed to choke the whole thing down, with smiles and comments about how it would be good for the waist-line etc... then gave the guest a pint of homebrew (just a K+K) from the keg. We didn't switch back to the blondes for the rest of the night.

I may be a beer snob, but the last Crown Lager I had, I used as an ashtray half-way down. There are very few beers in megaswill-land that I can stomach these days.


----------



## jayse (5/5/06)

I didn't think it was all that bad, 'pastry on the tongue' i'd say would indicate maybe oxidization and stale.
Anyway i didn't find it all that offensive, sickly sweet again doesn't sound anything like i found it. i shared a whole box with a swill drinking mate and thought there are deffintly worst beers out there.

Alcohol fueled brewtality
Jayse


----------



## chug!chug! (6/5/06)

My brews are shite so I have had many a bad beer. This beer was a disturbing experience for me. If this is an award winner I might start entering comps.


----------



## barfridge (6/5/06)

That is a truly bizarre comp, the judges must be on crack:

examples -
Category: 17 European-Style Low-Alcohol Lager/German-Style Leicht(bier) - 12 Entries
Gold: Freudenberger Leicht, Brauerei Mrkl, Freudenberg, Germany
Silver: Hahn Premium Light, Hahn Brewing Co., Camperdown, Australia
Bronze: Cascade Premium Light, Cascade Brewing Co., Abbotsford, Australia

Category: 4 American-Style Wheat Beer - 10 Entries
Gold: Cascade Blonde Lager, Cascade Brewing Co., Abbotsford, Australia

Category: 34 American-Style Premium Lager - 24 Entries
Gold: Pabst Blue Ribbon, Pabst Brewing Co., San Antonio, TX (the redneckiest redneck beer ever, trendy for being so low brow, like a trucker hat)


----------



## Stuster (6/5/06)

I think the World Beer Cup is a bit of an Oscar's of the beer world. It's not what you know, it's who you know. :blink:


----------



## Screwtop (6/5/06)

Have a great neighbour who I toss a few bottles occasionally, when he is going to the tip he comes over to see if we have anything to go, just a nice bloke, does lots of favours and I try to keep square with beer. He bought a carton of Blonde at XMAS and gave me a six pack. After one I couldn't drink another but politely thanked him next chat over the fence. Everyone who turned up their nose at the offer of a home brew was given a blonde until they were gone. Never could manage to give away more than one, so I think my judgement was sound. That'll teach em to turn up their noses at the offer of a good craft beer. <_<


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (22/5/06)

My Cousin loves my brews but also knows I have put on and maintained a bit of weight since I started brewing my own. Despite limiting my beer consumption to weekends I still havent got rid of my extra 10K's Ive put on.

The other night he brings over a six pack of blondes (God it sounds great when you say it), telling me they are a "Big Mans" Beer. Initially I thought he meant as in macho :blink: .

Now I was quite curious in the low-carb aspect as I have a bottle of modiferm in the fridge which I have been intending, but can never bring myself to add to a brew.

*Judgement: * Mmmmm. Certainly didnt find it bad enough to throw down the sink, but neither did I find it good enough to have a second one. In fact there are at least three taking up space in my fridge now. I couldnt wait to get back onto my own gear. The interesting thing is that as rarely as I have a commercial beer these days, every time I do there is this bizarre sort of nasal / back of the palate taste of dust or something. Any commercial beer seems to have that taste for me now. Dont know what it is but I dont like it. The blondes had it too.

ATOTM


----------



## andreic (31/5/06)

Hi all,

I have read all the replies and I see a lot of "yeah, pure blond is crap" and also the other viewpoint "I didn't think it was that bad". I didn't see one real defense of the beer! I think that since I don't generally have such a discriminating palate the beer I tasted must have been oxidised or something. I will never buy this beer, but if in a desperate situation (e.g. on the piss with mates and this is the last beer) I might try it again.

I am only a K+K (+ bits?) brewer, but I think I am learning that as well as improving brewing techniques you also really need to improve your palate so you can identify various tastes and the effect various ingredients and techniques have on the end result. A few years ago I never really understood that you could buy "off" beer. Well, I'm pretty sure I've at least proved this now. Bought a case of "Haagen" a few weeks ago and thought "thats not a bad lager for the price" - went down real well. Bought the same beer from a different bottle shop and wow, it tastes crap! Has a real "VB" like taste to it that it didn't have last time around. Didn't tip it down the sink mind you... just took a looooong time to drink it!

cheers,

Andrei


----------



## bugwan (31/5/06)

I'd slot Carlton Cold into pole position on my line up of worst beers ever. Seriously worthy of a tip down the sink.

I tried the 'Blonde' the other day (freebie at work drinks) and I finished it. Can't say much more than that! At the end of the day, it's personal I guess. But of course there are so many variables that affect whether a beer is appreciated - whether your palate is 'experienced' (ie. do you brew your own/experiment with tastes beyond VB?), was the beer within it's use by date, was it light-struck, have you just brushed your teeth etc etc...


----------



## Foz (31/5/06)

Hey bugwan!

To be honest i've never tipped a beer down the sink! And it sounds like you haven't either! 

All my brews have turned out 'perfect' as much as the word can potentially imply. But I must admit, being a uni student doesn't give me the privilage of tipping beer down the sink. Basically if i can brew it or aquire it - I can drink it! And at this stage in my life, I can also 'like' it! lol

All the best bud!

Foz

Edit: Just realised that bugwan's post wasn't the first in this thread! Sorry if my post makes not sense - too many beers! :chug: :blink:


----------

